# Custom Gauge Pod in Dash Storage Compartment



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
I have been looking over the forum for a cool gauge pod for my boost gauge and there are a lot of people that have designs for a really cool pod that is combo'd with the dash storage compartment that is up by the windshield, so what I am going to do is build one. There are a lot of designs for a three bay pod, but I'm going to create one with just one bay. I bought used storage compartment and a single bay 52mm pod that I will be cutting into the compartment and will be fiberglassing it into the compartment and painting it the same color as the dash to make it look OEM.


I will keep you all updated as I get started on it! Feel free to chime in with any comments or anything!


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Please do. My storage compartment broke recently so I'd love to be able to mount a gauge or 2 there instead


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

For sure. I will keep you updated! I think I am going to build a few of them!


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a picture of my progress so far. It needs a little more work on the fitment and then it will be fiberglass and paint time! Let me know what you think!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

That's nice! I've been thinking about doing a flip up galaxy tab pod. Not sure I'll have the time though.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> That's nice! I've been thinking about doing a flip up galaxy tab pod. Not sure I'll have the time though.


Yeah I was trying to figure out something with a monitor in it that would flip up, that would connect to a mac-mini, but I couldn't figure something out really. Maybe down the road I can do something like that!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Here is a picture of my progress so far. It needs a little more work on the fitment and then it will be fiberglass and paint time! Let me know what you think!


That microwave looks sick.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> That microwave looks sick.


I take it you don't like the gauge pod since you are bringing up the microwave, Ger8mm.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

TFroehlichIII said:


> I take it you don't like the gauge pod since you are bringing up the microwave, Ger8mm.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I take it you don't like the gauge pod since you are bringing up the microwave, Ger8mm.


I like it actually. I kinda wish I didn't have the center speaker now so I could do the same but yet again I do drive a turbo diesel so It doesn't really need any gauges. Great work, keep it up man and keep posting pictures. :10:


----------

